# sig questions



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

how durable are sig's coatings when compared to tenifer, melonite, H&K's h.e coating etc...? are they higher maintenace? it seems nitron is the main coating but are there others? are there coatings i should shy away from that they have? i know nothing about sig's, just considering adding one to the mix to compete for my purchase against an hk45, as i recently took the fnp45 off the list. and no 1911's! the two im considering are the p220 elite and sas full size.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

The Nitron finish is pretty damn tough. I know from experience. Get that 220 and don't think twice. Sig makes very fine weapons that will last lifetimes. The 220 is in my top 5 of next handgun purchases.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 dosborn

Sig's are great gun's with real tough finishes.

I feel it's very hard to compare finishes without doing a real test (and harming your gun).

But i would say that Sig's have a very good finish.

:smt1099


----------

